# What do you associate with Panama?



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

I couldn't resist it either. BY the way,I'm also American so don't think I love my country a lot and that's why I said it. I just really want to know.


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

Does it make sense to start another thread very similar to this one?
I think it is just enough, before starting a new thread, to check threads which have already been on this forum, isn't it?


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

Jump back, whats that sound ?
Here she comes, full blast and top down.
Hot shoe, burnin down the avenue.
Uh!
Oh yeah!
Ah-huh!

Jump back, what's that sound?
Here she comes, full blast and top down
Hot shoe, burnin' down the avenue
Model citizen, zero discipline

Don't ya know she's coming home with me
You'll lose her in that turn
I'll get her!

Panama, Panama
Panama, Panama

Ain't nothin' like it, her shiny machine
Got the feel for the wheel, keep the movin' parts clean
Hot shoe, burnin' down the avenue
Got an on-ramp comin' through my bedroom

Don't you know she's coming home with me
You'll lose her in that turn
I'll get her
Uh-oh!i want sex


Panama, Panama. Wow!
Panama, Panama oh-oh-oh-oh
Woo!


Yeah, we're runnin' a little bit hot tonight
I can barely see the road from the heat comin' off
You know what I'm sayin'
Ahh, I reach down between my legs n' ease the seat back

She's runnin', I'm flyin'
Right behind in the rearview mirror now
Got the fearin', power steerin'
Pistons poppin', ain't no stoppin' now

Panama, Panama
Panama, Panama oh-oh-oh-oh
Panama, Panama oh-oh-oh-oh
Panama


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*LOl*



3tmk said:


> Jump back, whats that sound ?
> Here she comes, full blast and top down.
> Hot shoe, burnin down the avenue.
> Uh!
> ...


YEAH! PANAMAAA!


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Um...*



Slodi said:


> Does it make sense to start another thread very similar to this one?
> I think it is just enough, before starting a new thread, to check threads which have already been on this forum, isn't it?


I already have. I left 3 comments on the amsterdam thread. I check all of the threads. It is simply just that I couldn't hold my curiosity couldn't.


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*And by the way*

You dindn't answer the question! :cheers:


----------



## Dreamlıneя (Jun 4, 2006)

I Know just a little bit about Panama.. Althoug i associate Panana with
- Nice and tall Buildings (a lot of New Buildings Projects)
- The Waterway
- Copa Airlines


----------



## ÜberMaromas (Aug 27, 2005)

Van Halen 
Canal
Supertall
yeah all the way


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*Hmmm...*

*Let's see... I got it! My username, my avatar, my "location" and, yes, my signature... :lol: *


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*LOL!*



Panamaniac said:


> *Let's see... I got it! My username, my avatar, my "location" and, yes, my signature... :lol: *


Well something is something right?


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

The link between South and Central Americas, btw The Atlantic and the Pacific
There is an important arab communitythere
A lot of exotic birds
Equatorial forests


----------



## Maltaboy (Apr 15, 2006)

The canal and great skyline of Panama City


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*yeah*



Redalinho said:


> The link between South and Central Americas, btw The Atlantic and the Pacific
> There is an important arab communitythere
> A lot of exotic birds
> Equatorial forests


There are a lot or Arabs in Panama as well as a lot of Jewish people. Those are the 2 other strong religions in Panama besides Baptist, Methodist, Catholic and Christian. Panama has one of the only seven Baha'i temples in the world. It is really nice, I went in it once because my dad was meeting up with one of his Arab friends. 5% of Panama is Islam by the way my friend. Panama is 80% Catholic, Evangelical Christians at 10%, Islam at 5%, Budhism at 2%, Hindu at .3%, Baha'i Faith at 1.2%, Judaism at .4%. Even though people think that Panama is not diverse religiously wise, it really considering that we have 10% of our population from other beliefs besides Christianity in which is 90% of the population(80% Catholic and Evangelical Christians 10%). Also Panama is really diverse in terms of ethniticity. About 10% of Panama is white from all of the countries in Europe(Like me 25% Greek and 75% from Spain), 15% Black(Mainly from the Antilles), 5% Chinese( About almost 200,000 people in Panama), 5% Arab( Also about 200,000 people),5% Natives( Natives from Panama) and 60% Mestizo( Mixture of White and Natives in which their white part as well comes from all over Europe). But yeah redalinho, there are a major Arab civilization in Panama.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

GREAT SKYLINE AND hats


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*LOL*



ZOHAR said:


> GREAT SKYLINE AND hats


Everyone for some reason loves the hats?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

:lol:
russians call this hats as panamka(panamian)


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*LOL!*



ZOHAR said:


> :lol:
> russians call this hats as panamka(panamian)


Are you serious Zohar?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

yes!!!
ask russians!!!
(actually i speak russian fluently but if u don't believe me,ask someone)


----------



## ergit222 (Jun 26, 2006)

A MAN A PLAN A CANAL PANAMA


----------



## Brice (Sep 11, 2002)

The canal
Coruption


----------

